# Whats better when transporting mice?



## morning-star (Apr 9, 2011)

what's best for transporting mice for 2+ hours ago (not in maxeys)

- extra hay/bedding for hiding in with fruit etc for water or a water bottle and less bedding?

thanks 
:lol:


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

don't use water bottles the motion makes them drip and everyone will be saturated.Just bedding and dry food will be fine for that small amount of time.


----------



## morning-star (Apr 9, 2011)

Yeah I was thinking about them leaking, just thinking whatever makes them feel safest is going to be the best bet.


----------



## MoonfallTheFox (Nov 12, 2011)

They will need moisture, so give them a fruit or veggie to eat, like half of a grape.


----------



## morning-star (Apr 9, 2011)

I normally make sure they have some sort of wet food/water if travelling for more than half hour.


----------

